# What is a self venting bathroom fan?



## stovitz99 (Jun 17, 2010)

It has been recommended that I install a self-venting bathroom fan. What is this and why would I do this?  How does a self-venting fan vent?  Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 18, 2010)

A self venting fan is just a term. Any bathroom fan needs to vent to the exterior of the home to remove moisture from taking showers. If you do not remove the moisture it can support the growing of mold in the bathroom or attic space above.
Go to an electrical supply store or read up on it by google. Bathroom vent fan.


----------



## stovitz99 (Jun 18, 2010)

I understand that a bathroom should vent to the outside. I have a bath where that is a problem. I have already googled and could not find a good example of a self venting fan. I see 'ductless' fan--a charcoal filter that does not remove moisture. I was hoping that a DIY forum member could give me a practical example of 'self venting fan.' Thanks.


----------



## stovitz99 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, but I googled and I believe the term "self venting fan" refers to the manner in which a standard fan is vented, and I am trying to get a DIY Forum member to give me a practical example/construction method -- when my contractor says "self venting fan" what does he really mean? I don't want a charcoal/ductless fan. Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 18, 2010)

stovitz99 said:


> *It has been recommended *that I install a self-venting bathroom fan. What is this and why would I do this?  How does a self-venting fan vent?  Thanks.



If you can't find a fan through google or by asking at a supply store I'd suggest asking who recommended a _self venting fan_ for a description of what they were referring to.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 19, 2010)

Self vent = powered by natural convection?


----------

